# South african dude



## highdrow (Jan 20, 2008)

Im from SOUTH AFRICA and wanna start growing..this site kicks ass so far..im here to claim my place as the token south african..i h0pe


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Feb 7, 2008)

Hoesit my broer! We'll just make this the saffers thread then.
Principles of Flight, Principles of Light, Principles of Might!
for what I'm all about.


----------



## eitheror (Nov 14, 2008)

Howzit gents - 

The best thing about South Africa... I can smoke a joint on the road home from work, and not get para...

Africa is for the brave and free.


----------



## squeel (Nov 16, 2008)

HI guys I am a durban stoner, drop me a PM and lets start the flame


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup. My bowl is packed with some wicked Durban Poison right now, lol.


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Nov 19, 2008)

> Africa is for the brave and free.


They are two sides of the same coin.
You cannot be free unless you are brave,
and if you are a coward, you will be enslaved.

South Africa is the world's best kept secret.
Highest standard of living in the world, best ganja,
best beaches, a lovable people.

I don't mind sharing the secret with GanJAH puffers though.
(Just don't tell the squares, ok!)


----------



## saynotothebs (Nov 19, 2008)

south africa in the house...big ups...i know you probaby got them good seeds plant one and let me see you grow it...


----------



## Alive667 (Nov 26, 2008)

South African here too =]


----------



## alusash (Nov 26, 2008)

3rd World growing all the way!!!!
keep it green


----------



## tripwire (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah yeah south africa represent.. any of u going to woodstock this year?


----------



## adampz (Nov 26, 2008)

I read somewhere that one gram is around a dollar in south africa! Is this true?


----------



## alusash (Nov 27, 2008)

with the way the fuken exchange rate is going, yeah probally....
but no dude!!u dreaming!just like anywhere else, if u want top herb, u gotta cough up top dollar!average market is around 7-8 dollars a gram here


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Nov 30, 2008)

whatagwaan??

I've never paid more than a dollar a gram in my life. (Except in Holland and down under)
Earlier this year I scored 300g for R600.
Thats like, us20c per gram.

But then it was a special deal, but the dealer died, so then I was scoring for $1 per gram. Damn rip-off prices. I don't even bother to smoke at those prices.

If you want chemical-additives to ruin your ganjah then you will pay more, especially if you live in the cities, or if you're an uitlander.


----------



## Bigdog1 (Dec 1, 2008)

alusash said:


> with the way the fuken exchange rate is going, yeah probally....
> but no dude!!u dreaming!just like anywhere else, if u want top herb, u gotta cough up top dollar!average market is around 7-8 dollars a gram here



WAH! I though shyt was cheap in Texas! Hydro in Texas is around 20 a gram. Michigan is more like 60-70 a gram. 

Im gonna be in South Africa for the World Cup. Holler at a brother!


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Dec 1, 2008)

Make freinds with local puffers, if you're a foreigner, you will pay foreign prices.


----------



## blinkstefaans (Dec 10, 2008)

Dis hoekom julle ouens julle eie shit moet groei. IF you grow your own , you get the best herb for free. Here in SA the cops dont really care if you grow 1 or two plants. The average rate here in JHB for chronic is about $3 a gram , R30 per gran using the current exchange rate. The only problem here in SA is that there is no proper shop that sells Hydro equipment , try getting a 600W hps ballst here. But ja , there is ways and means to get a lamp. Wel , it is nice chatting to fellow potheads from south africa. Laat hy groei waar hy wil. Cheers !!!


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Dec 16, 2008)

Why do you need lights in South Africa? 
Is that why the electricity bill is so hi?
Ons het die beste sonskyn man!


----------



## highdrow (Dec 25, 2008)

yeah dude but im still living with my parents,im still in school so growing weed outdoors isn't such a good idea so i been trying to grow in my room


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Dec 26, 2008)

Well if your parents do ever bust you, you should tell them that it costs less on electricity to let you grow outdoors. Its actually safer, because if its in your room then its yours, but if its outdoors, hell it just grew there, you know nothing about it. oh? Is that what dagga looks like? Gee, who would have guessed that it just looks like another plant? I'll have to be more vigilant from now on.


----------



## highdrow (May 3, 2009)

Ae vok,havnt had a joint in 6 months,school is hectic


----------



## colombiangrower (May 3, 2009)

Welcome South Africa!


----------



## magicflame (May 4, 2009)

Another South African dude here. We have some good herb around, but there is also a lot of "skunky" junk around. I have recently decided to grow something spectacular for my own use and really appreciate all the advice on this site. Thanks all.


----------



## ProudlySellin' (May 4, 2009)

HiGH! from Cape Town, South Africa. I've always said. South Africa has an advantage over other countires like the us or uk in the aspect of our police force not being delveloped enough to be woried about issues like growers, I dont think the same applies for like the meth labs and stuff though. but not only for the one-to-two-plant-growers , but especially for the über grows. 

Erm, Ive been smoking for a while so Ive seen quite a few changes to the price of a diff types but it's stayed at these prices
Indoor-$10-$12 (real rare but top strains sometimes go for $15) per gram
Hash (Goldseal)-$2 per gram
Outdoor chronic-$4-$8 per gram
and then ofcourse there's good ol' schwag for like $10 for like ±15 grams 

Oh yeah, Cape Town...rocks. Watch out for Johannesburg, it's a waste of time and money up there.


----------



## magicflame (Jun 13, 2009)

So true ProudlySellin', nothing but low-quality headache-inducing junk in Gauteng! Fortunately my first little grow is going nicely and I will post some pics as soon as I get the time. My temporary grow room is an old printer box with some MH and HPS to light it all, heh heh. The missus has already inquired about the light she seems to see emanating from my workshop even long before I go out to work (timer starts at 5AM) Got to block those holes!


----------



## Ms. FunkBerry (Jun 23, 2009)

*Hi Dude, im from South Africa as well and i agree this site does kick ass..

so what are you growing? I know we are spoilt here in S.A but i still ordered my seeds online, how about yourself?

Anyway , look foward to hear how your grow turns out

Ciao
*


----------



## magicflame (Jun 24, 2009)

*I'm not entirely sure about the cultivar (if that's the right term - sounds kinda classy, doesn't it?) Some type of Sativa by the look of the leaves. They're seeds from a "bankie" I bought that didn't entirely suck! Man I remember the stuff I used to buy in PE, the friendly city, but now that I'm stuck in Gauteng! Nothing worth mentioning really. I might not be looking in the right places, but truth be told I couldn't be bothered, now that my own crop is in the field as it were.

Not ideal I know, but I didn't want to risk getting busted buying seeds online. Can you refer me to a site I can buy seeds with relative safety? I do have an importers-license if that will help, he he.

p.s. I have since moved all the little guys from the printer box into their new home. I built it from melamine and supawood and am actually rather pleased at how it all turned out. The plants also don't seem to complain and are finally showing some real growth. I am in the process of cunstructing a bank of high power red and blue LEDs to augment the spectrum of color to the palnts. Will let you know how it all turns out.
*


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 24, 2009)

nice box you made majic.. is there a way to move the lights or you have to move the plants up and down?


----------



## magicflame (Jun 24, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> nice box you made majic.. is there a way to move the lights or you have to move the plants up and down?


No Floridasucks, I dont move the lights as they are fited above two panes of glass to isolate the heat from the lights. I do however have a coverable window in the back, which is open to a North-facing window to allow the lovely SA sun to do it's bit as well.
As soon as I notice any stretching, I wiil make a plan to include some form of hoist for the plants themselves. I'm also hoping that the LED-array I'm currently constructing will help to "bush them up" a bit.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 24, 2009)

very nice man. that setup should work well.


----------



## magicflame (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks, it's my first attempt so I'm hoping....well, not my first attempt at carpentry (I do it for a living)....I mean the growing of course. Can't wait for flowering time, well actually two plants have accidentally gone into flowering what with all the hullabaloo surrounding the manufacturing of the greenhouse. (both girls though)


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 24, 2009)

yea it deff looks like you have experience in carpentry. nice you got some girls at least.


----------



## magicflame (Jun 25, 2009)

*Florida, I took your advice regarding raising the plants toward the lights. It's a temporary measure, but I simply placed a piece of white masonite on an upturned bucket and placed the plants directly under the glass separating the lights from the greenhouse-area. It has only been one 18 hour light-cycle and I see a definite improvement already. The top of the tallest plant is now approximately 10 inches from the MH. The bottom of the glass panel feels completely cool to the touch, so I think my heat-extraction is working a treat! As a result, I have no fear of the plants even growing to touch the glass in the event that I am unable to adjust the height of the shelf. Will definitely make a more elegant plan for raising/lowering the shelf than the bucket as soon as more time is available, he he. I also still want to waterproof the floor and cover the walls in reflective material. Right now there is income-generating work at hand and something has to pay for all these new toys!*


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 25, 2009)

nice man. sounds like you have some bud in your future. 

my friend made something similar to you light box. its a bank of cfl's in and enclosed box with a peice of glass on the bottom. it works great and the plants can be touching the glass it wont burn them.


----------



## magicflame (Jun 26, 2009)

After two 18 hour photoperiods I have now noticed that none of the plants had grown any taller (easy to check with the plants sitting right underneath the glass pane - probably no more than 6 inches from the light), however there is some serious action going on lower down! I will work on a more elegant method for raising or lowering the plant-base when I get some free time.


----------



## magicflame (Jun 26, 2009)

By the way, can anyone tell me how long it will take those two cheeky 4 inch high flowering ladies to revert at 18 hours of MH loving per day.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

thats exactly what you want. instead of growing tall trees your gonna have short bushes.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

put them on 24/0 they will revert faster


----------



## magicflame (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh, so no sleep at all required when vegging?


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

no you can yeg 24/0 no problem


----------



## magicflame (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm having to take a quick business-related scouting trip to Durban. I think my first stop will have to be at the very first dealer I find that sells Durban-poison. It is a classic local pure sativa-strain, with a reputation for a stunning buz. If I'm lucky, 1/4 of the baggy will be seeds!


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

ive heard it is amazing stuff. never had a chance to try any though.


----------



## magicflame (Jun 26, 2009)

OK cool, then I will start cracking the whip first thing tomorrow morning. We have been experiencing a very uncharacteristically cold Winter for the last month or so, so I'm not really up for going out to my workshop where the grow box lives right now! Actually I have just had thought; if I simply alter the timing of my existing 18 hour regimen so that when the lights-out period occurs, the sun is at it's most intense, I will be slurping up much more light than now, without impacting power-consumption at all. The plants should also be somewhat warmer during these cold nights we've been experiencing. Good news is of course being in the Southern hemisphere, The longest night has come and gone!


----------



## magicflame (Jun 26, 2009)

I remember the one and only time I tried it, I was young and very inexperienced so I overdid the whole thing with some friends and a wicked bong. I got so stoned that I actually had hallucinations and also this ridiculous attack of mirth. Man, I would look and my own reflection and see this stupid grin. I could not stop laughing. Fantastic for a beach-party!


----------



## magicflame (Jun 29, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> put them on 24/0 they will revert faster


Yep thanks for that. From the christmas tree-like shape the two little ladies had, I now noticed new larger leaves appearing at the top. That mean they're reverting?


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 29, 2009)

yep........


----------



## leonz (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi, I'm also in KZN (south coast) I want to grow my own, Any advise or suggestions. KEEP PUFFING!!!!!!!!
THANX, LEONZ


----------



## magicflame (Jul 4, 2009)

leonz said:


> Hi, I'm also in KZN (south coast) I want to grow my own, Any advise or suggestions. KEEP PUFFING!!!!!!!!
> THANX, LEONZ


Mmm, hi and welcome. You'll have to be a bit more specific, what are you planning? What are your facilities? etc. Surely you have access to some nice doobie down in good ole Kwazulu Natal, the very home of your friend and mine: Durban poison, he-he.


----------



## maxi (Jul 15, 2009)

SA ovr hear ppl  any1 go 2 deathfest?


----------



## Nicok (Sep 25, 2009)

Cape Town here. Currently in my second week of flowering ak-48 & AI with a 250w hps. Bought the seeds from nirvana-shop, 5x ak fem and 5x ai fem. around R535. Took about 2 weeks for delivery. veg for 4 weeks 250 mh, topped the 4 plants (2 ak-48 2 AI) = 16 main colars  Any body in cape town that is growing? maybe swap clones? Peace


----------



## DR.LEMON (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome to RIU ..I hear you guys have some bad ass green out that way anyway bout to smok e some watermelon hydro m this ones for you man


----------



## Nicok (Sep 25, 2009)

hehe, thanx! ye, the weed this side is good, sometimes amazing, just need to get from a reliable sorce...The locals grow swazi, but they dont realy take care of the grow so its normally full of seeds...a shame really... u normally pay R100 a gram of high grade. and a bankie of swazi (around 10 grams) for like R20-50 sucks that the good stuff has to be soo much more expensive... Tis all good, got some ak-48 + AI on the way so i shud be good for a couple of months  Oh, are u the guy that is trying the watermelon juice instead of water? Wats the difference??


----------



## Kribs (Oct 5, 2009)

*bump* yo from ct...


----------

